# 75 210 on monster garage nov 15th



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

their going to try to make it a drift car by transplanting a new 350 z engine and trans into it.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Thats gonna be rad.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

thats some thing i got to tape.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

should be cool!
Some people on the yahoo datsun 210 forum were bent because they chopped up a "classic honey bee" model to do that.

That would be a sweet car to buy after the show.


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

I hate to see a classic 210 get butchered but atleast its getting a z motor and being built for drifting and not made into like a boat or something. Jim


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

Just saw the episode and it was badass. I really liked how Jesse wanted to keep it looking stock with the original wheels and hubcaps and how they fabbed the exhaust out the rt side fender. It was also slick how not only did the datsun pickup rear end bolt right in but the fact that it handled the 280 horsepower like a champ. It was pretty cheesy how they just cut the front springs to lower it but honestly it drifted pretty well and looked pretty good for a 30 year old car without a million dollar suspension, wheels and tires. I can't wait till I get another b210. Jim


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*just saw it too*

Yea that was neat episode. I'm going to have to save up 40,000 for that setup with my 510  

That 240 was pretty sweet too.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

spend the extra grand for coil overs for the front


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I watched it that was the fastest 210 I have ever seen but I don't like how they made it look like the factory wheels bolted up to the 620 rear end those were 6 lug and would need modifacation. Maybe i missed that part but all in all I would love to take that thing for a spin


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

i missed it!. damn it all to hell. hahah. whens the re run coming back on?. anyone record it?.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I hated the paint job they gave it. I diddnt even realize it was a freaking 210 until they started looking for a rear end for it and found the datsun PU rear end to fit perfect. I was like wait a second that bumble bee must be some type of datsun too. Never heard that name used for a 210 before.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Here's a little slide show of the car at the track... 

I haven't seen the show, but enjoy a slide show.


----------

